# Gun Safe



## Pitchy1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Bought one of those inexpensive eight gun safes today to put in the MH. Of course it was seven inches to tall so had to crank up the plazy and cut a section out and weld it back together.
Turned out real nice and i screwed it to the wall good in a place ya can`t get behind it with fingers or tools.
Can`t go traveling without at least a shot gun so figured best to have a place to lock it up and other stuff too.
Any ya all have gun safes in your rigs  ?


----------



## LEN (Aug 31, 2009)

Re: Gun Safe

Only one!!! Just use good gun cases and the storage.

LEN


----------



## Pitchy1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Re: Gun Safe

Hi Len, Lenn here  :laugh:  I figure for different gun laws in different states a safe would be good. Also ya can put other important stuff in one.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 31, 2009)

Re: Gun Safe

I consider the carrying of guns in the RV to be a good case for a "don't ask, don't tell" policy. If you travel enough in your RV with a gun or two in it, there is no way to avoid violating someone's laws on the subject. 

If I did carry a gun in my RV, I would never tell anyone that it was there, let alone telling them where I keep it!


----------



## Pitchy1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Re: Gun Safe

Kirk i`m not sure if your scolding me for my post or are giving friendly advice, would hope the later.
Don`t worry i don`t plan on advertising that there could be a gun on board or where they are.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 31, 2009)

Re: Gun Safe

Think Ya already did Lenn


----------



## Pitchy1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Re: Gun Safe

  Ha your right, but I trust you guys  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Sep 1, 2009)

Re: Gun Safe

but look at all the others that are not register as members, and a few that are, listen to Kirk and Butch, good advice


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Re: Gun Safe

I guess I missed something, nobody looking at this knows me, my address, my license number ect... so what`s the fuss.
All i was saying is a safe is a good idea if your going to carry firearms because different states have different laws and a gun locked up will look better to the authorities. And a safe is a good place to keep important paper work ect....
Sheeesh guys


----------



## brodavid (Sep 1, 2009)

Re: Gun Safe

all these are opinions, the final decision is always up to you and what you decide will be in your opinion the best way to do it

God Bless Everyone


----------



## Pitchy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Re: Gun Safe

No problem, slight misunderstanding on my part.
I think the safe is a great idea, as far as carrying guns what ever lights ones board.


----------



## Zaneyone (Sep 3, 2009)

Re: Gun Safe

I plan to add a safe in my rig for that and other items.  Just not sure where to put it yet.


----------



## Virgilves (Apr 26, 2020)

Pitchy1 said:


> Re: Gun Safe
> 
> I guess I missed something, nobody looking at this knows me, my address, my license number ect... so what`s the fuss.
> All i was saying is a safe is a good idea if your going to carry firearms because different states have different laws and a gun locked up will look better to the authorities. And a safe is a good place to keep important paper work ect....
> Sheeesh guys




Hi there,

I am new here and I'm looking for a gun safe.
I saw that you know some things about it.
I was thinking about buying a car gun safe so it's better to keep my gun there while I'm traveling. 
I was reading a lot of information about safes, but I still can't decide which brand to buy.
I came across an article that lists a few firearm safe storages, but I'm sure it's better to listen to personal opinion.
I hope you can help me.

Thank you.


----------

